# Günstige Steam Keys Stand der Dinge



## Bullz (14. Mai 2015)

*Günstige Steam Keys Stand der Dinge*

Hi, man liest leider soviel widersprüchliches zu diesem Thema.

Laut hier sollte eigentlich rein gar nichts mehr funktionieren außer man will dauerhaft über einen VPN in einer anderen Sprache spielen. 
Steam Gifts: Valve fÃ¼hrt RegionenbeschrÃ¤nkung rÃ¼ckwirkend ein - ComputerBase

Hat wer versucht Keys nach 01.03.2015 und was sind die Ergebnisse ?

p.s Ja man könnte gebannt werden und bitte keine Moralapostel.


----------



## azzih (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Steam Keys Stand der Dinge*

Ich würde grunsätzlich auf Käufe per Steamgifts verzichten. Die paar Euro die du da sparst kann schnell bedeuten das du ein Spiel gar nicht aktivieren kannst, weil es nen Regionlock bekam. Keykäufe generell nur direkt per EU-Steamkey, das klappt eigentlich immer und günstig sind die auch.  Und gebannt wirst du dafür eh nicht, nur kann es halt sein das dein Spiel gar nicht funktioniert und du die Kohle versenkt hast.


----------



## Shona (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Steam Keys Stand der Dinge*



Bullz schrieb:


> Hi, man liest leider soviel widersprüchliches zu diesem Thema.
> 
> Laut hier sollte eigentlich rein gar nichts mehr funktionieren außer man will dauerhaft über einen VPN in einer anderen Sprache spielen.
> Steam Gifts: Valve fÃ¼hrt RegionenbeschrÃ¤nkung rÃ¼ckwirkend ein - ComputerBase
> ...


Steamgifts funktionieren noch solange sie im selben EU Tier sind -> Euro Tiers | Steam Unpowered
Wenn du dir von einem anderen Land oder vom EU Tier 2 giften lässt kann es sein das es nicht geht aber das steht schon vorab beim Spiel wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt. Sollte da nichts stehen hat es auch keine Einschränkung.


----------



## addicTix (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Steam Keys Stand der Dinge*



Shona schrieb:


> Steamgifts funktionieren noch solange sie im selben EU Tier sind -> Euro Tiers | Steam Unpowered
> Wenn du dir von einem anderen Land oder vom EU Tier 2 giften lässt kann es sein das es nicht geht aber das steht schon vorab beim Spiel wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt. Sollte da nichts stehen hat es auch keine Einschränkung.



Das ist aber nur so wegen den Ländern im Osten oder ? Sprich, das betrifft auch nur EU ?
Denn ich lasse mir fast schon regelmäßig Games aus den USA giften von einem Kollegen, entweder welche die hierzulande zensiert sind oder die es schon gar nicht erst gibt ( z.B. Manhunt, Condemned,  Dead Rising 3, Dying Light etc. ). Hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt, sowohl das akzeptieren des Gifts, als auch das downloaden, installieren und spielen. 
Bis auf Dead Rising 3 hab ich mir die genannten Spiele nach 01.03. giften lassen. Hab nun aber auch nicht alle aufgezählt, waren noch einige mehr ( sowohl nach 01.03., als auch vor )


----------



## Shona (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Steam Keys Stand der Dinge*



addicTix schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur so wegen den Ländern im Osten oder ? Sprich, das betrifft auch nur EU ?
> Denn ich lasse mir fast schon regelmäßig Games aus den USA giften von einem Kollegen, entweder welche die hierzulande zensiert sind oder die es schon gar nicht erst gibt ( z.B. Manhunt, Condemned,  Dead Rising 3, Dying Light etc. ). Hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt, sowohl das akzeptieren des Gifts, als auch das downloaden, installieren und spielen.
> Bis auf Dead Rising 3 hab ich mir die genannten Spiele nach 01.03. giften lassen. Hab nun aber auch nicht alle aufgezählt, waren noch einige mehr ( sowohl nach 01.03., als auch vor )


Nope auch US -> Update: Valve taking action against gifts from USA and Russia! | Steam Unpowered
Manhunt gibt es im übrigen im DE Shop seit einer Weile nennt sich da nur Manhunter 

Ansonsten kommt es halt auf die Spiele drauf an, ob diese den Region Lock haben oder nicht . Bei RU Gifts ist es wahrscheinlicher den da haben sie es sogar rückwirkend gemacht.


----------



## addicTix (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Steam Keys Stand der Dinge*



Shona schrieb:


> Nope auch US -> Update: Valve taking action against gifts from USA and Russia! | Steam Unpowered
> Manhunt gibt es im übrigen im DE Shop seit einer Weile nennt sich da nur Manhunter
> 
> Ansonsten kommt es halt auf die Spiele drauf an, ob diese den Region Lock haben oder nicht . Bei RU Gifts ist es wahrscheinlicher den da haben sie es sogar rückwirkend gemacht.



Manhunter on Steam
Das sieht aber nicht wirklich nach Manhunt aus 



Achja, gibt es irgendwo eine Liste von Spielen die man sich von den USA nicht giften lassen kann nach DE ? 
Hatte bisher wirklich noch keine Probleme mit dem giften, sprich das Spiele nicht funktionieren oder sowas. 
Mir fällt jetzt z.B. auf Anhieb nur Wolfenstein ein, was einen Region Lock hat


----------



## Shona (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Steam Keys Stand der Dinge*



addicTix schrieb:


> Achja, gibt es irgendwo eine Liste von Spielen die man sich von den USA nicht giften lassen kann nach DE ?
> Hatte bisher wirklich noch keine Probleme mit dem giften, sprich das Spiele nicht funktionieren oder sowas.
> Mir fällt jetzt z.B. auf Anhieb nur Wolfenstein ein, was einen Region Lock hat


Nein gibt keine Liste   und angeblich kann man  Wolfenstein  ohne  VPN aktivieren und spielen. 

Laut steamdb ist es aber nicht so aber hier im forum hat das einer geschrieben das ernes zumindest ohne vpn spielt.

edit sagt: da http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...der-altersfreigabe-bei-steam-post7375459.html


----------



## mkay87 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Steam Keys Stand der Dinge*

Manhunter und Manhunt sind zwei unterschiedliche Spiele.

Wolfenstein lässt sich wirklich ohne VPN spielen, wenn man das Spiel seit letztem Jahr im Steamaccount hat.


----------

